# What kind of car should i buy???



## k2xsnow (Jun 6, 2007)

So far i am thinking of buying a 2003 ford escort zx2

http://www.recordeagleautos.com/index.cfm?page=4&INVENTORY_ID=1633862

im looking for a car less then 8000

i dont know very much about car but i do want to eventually race, if i plan on buy the escort i will probably get a spoiler and bod kit, and other ****

hit me back


----------



## Longwalk (Jun 11, 2007)

Well bod kit wont do you any good for racing you shouldnt waste your money on looks when you can be spending money on enigen...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

PROtip: Body mods and spoilers don't increase speed.

I drive a '95 SHO that can be the crap out of any "race modded" Honda, Escort, whatever. It's all stock. It's designed to be fast.

Plus, racing is just stupid.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Ummm,
There are places here where you can race, and it's legal :1angel: .
Thing is here(being where i live), if your not "into" something then there's always drugs and stuff for people with a nowhere direction.
If you want a car and want to race, look around at your car meets and swap shows for all the information you want as there is a whole world of learning out there.
The ZX2 is a good first car, also "modding" is very cheap for this model. So is the gas usage.
Calling someone stupid for having a passion:4-thatsba.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm not calling anyone stupid. I'm calling the act of racing stupid. I guess you've never lost anyone due to the idiots out there who think adding an ugly front end makes them fast and then hits and KILLS a member of your family who wasn't even involved.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Sounds like you have a little anger, might try some forgiveness works wonders. I'm not the one who did it, nor should you attack me for it. I won't apologize for something i didn't do..........
Aren't you high jacking this thread as well?
Also 8000 US is way to much for that car, unless it's some other denom in witch case i know nothing of.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

I agree, 8k is way too much for that econobox. What kind of racing do you plan on doing? AutoX? Drag? Escorts are family gas-miser cars, not racing vehicles. My friend had a ZX2 and while it wasn't terrible, 99% of the even low end SUV's today will smoke it.

You can get a nice 4th gen Camaro/Firebird for less than that, and depending on model some come with over 300hp stock. Granted there is more weight to carry around, but the ease and cheapness of mods will more than negate it. Stock LS1 Camaros regularly run 12's in the quarter with nothing more than a set of drag radials. 3 seconds quicker than a 'scort. 

All depends on what you want to do with it.


----------



## Kib_Kibble (Jul 5, 2007)

*YOINK* (that's the sound I make as I steal this thread for my own purposes) Hee hee hee, rather than create an entirely new thread I'm posting in this one! Also it's kind of dead in here :S but on to the question!

I'm looking a buying a car (obviously) must be standard, prefer a two door RWD. My price range is around 5000 Cdn, so older models are more likely. Right now i'm looking pretty closely at a Nissan 300ZX ('86) but also considering older Mazda RX-7s. input? Drifting is something I will likely be getting into and I hope to upgrade my car in every way possible, useless bodywork as well as whatever I can under the hood and audio wise. Due to the drifting I'm hoping for something that had a LSD standard... but how much can I really ask for? Feel free to ramble at length! Ps. I'm going to be a starving college student soon, so it must be modestly gas conscious, when I'm not racing it.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Kib-kibble,
Welcome to the forum:wave:!
Prolly should have read the stickies first, but you could back track.
5G Canadian, it's gonna be tuff. Best places to look are car shows and E-bay, reson being you can get a car with some mods already done for you like that EH? Save some school money in the long run.
Also there's a car weekly magizine that sells cars(not sure it's ok in here). Oh what the hell "auto trader"(if it's not just remove TY). 
Good luck let us know what you get, and how school is going."dead in here" I'm still breathing :4-dontkno


----------



## Kib_Kibble (Jul 5, 2007)

Well thanks for letting me know that someones still out there  I live in a rather secluded little town, so unfortunatley car shows are out. I have been using the magazine that you mentioned, that's where I got the models that I do have and didn't pop upon here saying "I want a brand new Pontiac Solstice but I can only spend 5000, what do you guys think?" But if anyone has more model oriented comments please feel free


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

jaggerwild said:


> Hey Kib-kibble,
> Welcome to the forum:wave:!
> Prolly should have read the stickies first, but you could back track.
> 5G Canadian, it's gonna be tuff. Best places to look are car shows and E-bay, reason being you can get a car with some mods already done for you like that EH? Save some school money in the long run.
> ...


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

jaggerwild said:


> Hey Kib-kibble,
> Welcome to the forum:wave:!
> Prolly should have read the stickies first, but you could back track.
> 5G Canadian, it's gonna be tuff. Best places to look are car shows and E-bay, reason being you can get a car with some mods already done for you like that EH? Save some school money in the long run.
> ...


----------



## la1 (Jul 2, 2007)

Well there are a number of factors. 
do you have a family ?
do you like HP ?
insurance rates ?
Style ?
handling ?
economy (gas milage)
do you want a electric or flex fuel car ?
montly payments
color
interior

I usually try not to buy a cheap car, like the very least expensive car in the bottom of the line up. The cheapies are just that, they usually have stuff like rotors and bearings as one unit, neither do i buy a base mdel. I am 6'5" so I need leg room. I bought a 2003 Impala top of the line, everything except multiple cd player and onstar.


----------



## Kib_Kibble (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm single sigh more HP is better, but I think I want smaller than a 5.0L engine, just because they suck a little too much gas for me. Styling is generally sporty, insurance isn't a big deal because I've already talked to my consultant and I know how that is going to work, I am taking handling into consideration, it's one of the reasons I'm regretably thinking I may not be able to buy an MR2 which I would love. Does anyone have suggestions on how to correct the snap oversteer problem on the 1990-1993 model MR2s? Economy should be decent, I won't be ABLE to afford an electric or flex fuel car in the price range I mentioned. I won't be making monthly payments, I want to pay up to (around) 5000 on the spot. Color and interior I could pretty much care less. The frame, body and what's under the hood are much more important than that. Thanks.


----------



## la1 (Jul 2, 2007)

Hmmm you only have $5000 for a car, did not see that. So monthly payments are out of the question ? even if they pinch your budget, $5000 would make a good downpayment or even a third of the money.
welp, buying used can be good and bad. Depends the region you are in. If you are in the burbs or metro area there seems to be less used cars. You also do not want to buy someone elses headache.
A few years ago I bought a used P/U truck, ford f-250. What I did was I found a compitent gas station mechanic that was willing in the afternoon or evening ( slipped hin a few bucks) put only the top of my test drives on a lift and look at them. plus pop the hood and do very minor look over.


----------



## Kib_Kibble (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm not worried about the individual car purchasing (my sister is a mechanic and my dad has been tinkering with cars for almost 40 years) so much as which model I should be looking into. MR2 vs. Ford Probe vs. Nissan 300ZX vs. Nissan 240SX vs. Toyota Celica. Some of those have "availability issues" as it were  but I love input. Thanks.


----------



## la1 (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow your sister is a mechanic, is she married ?


----------



## Kib_Kibble (Jul 5, 2007)

that she is lol. And she has a baby that turns 1 in about a month... (so if I'm reading you right, BACK OFF! LOL )


----------



## la1 (Jul 2, 2007)

has she gotten baby's first socket set yet ? have a mobile above the crib with spark plugs:laugh:

Where I live it is very difficult to get used cars, there is a wide range of economics and it seems cars filter down from the top as first new, each economic level gets a used car gets rid of theirs and then that goes to the next level down. And now with new and possibly used you have to watch out for cars that were flooded out in Katrina in the Gulf states. I have heard these cars are now all over the US...


----------



## Kib_Kibble (Jul 5, 2007)

Baby's first socket set lol! I absolutely need to suggest that next time I see her... I don't think Katrina flooded vehicles will be a problem (for me) being in Canada and all, I realize that cars can make their way across the border, but that would usually be with people who find the car they want and buy it in the states intending to bring it back to Canada with them. I would think these people would be very particular when it comes to the shape that the car they are buying is in. Still a valid warning for other (American) people on this forum though.


----------



## White Goodman (Jul 15, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend a Zx2 escort or any ford personally. A buddy had one and it was a complete POS. Get a nice, clean manual shift japanese car if you don't mind imports. Spend extra funds on the motor and suspension, 90% of fiberglass body kits are junk.


----------



## rockshox203 (Jun 11, 2007)

what's so bad about fords? All my 92 taurus ever needed was a starter and thermostat. It runs like brand new with 180,000 miles on it. And my 04 f150 takes abuse and works great. But yeah i would say just buy something like a ford probe as a tuner car, something cheap that you can supe up.


----------



## White Goodman (Jul 15, 2007)

IMO their average products looks ugly and feel cheaply made/ deigned. Few of them catch on fire and destroy things surrounding them. Personally I wouldn't recomend them, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I drive a 1995 Taurus SHO that has only needed the obvious things for a car it's age. About two years ago it received a new clutch. In ten years it has it's second set of tires. Now I just need to rip off the upper manifold and replace the sparkers. Other than that it performs like a true champ.

It's also far more fuel efficient than a Mustang and much faster.


----------



## wrestlingnrj (Aug 10, 2007)

Kib_Kibble said:


> I'm not worried about the individual car purchasing (my sister is a mechanic and my dad has been tinkering with cars for almost 40 years) so much as which model I should be looking into. MR2 vs. Ford Probe vs. Nissan 300ZX vs. Nissan 240SX vs. Toyota Celica. Some of those have "availability issues" as it were  but I love input. Thanks.


MR2 - maybe, Ford Probe - no way, 300zx - not really, 240sx - good choice (brother is running 523hp to the wheels in his), celica - not so much.

I'd tell you to look into a Rx-7 or a Supra, but if you got one, that would limit my choices.

You said you didn't want anything above 5.0L, so I can't sell you my car (5.9L).


----------

